# Wanted, adult red foot tortoises



## matt41gb (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for adult red foot tortoises. I'm in Arlington TX. near Dallas and Fort Worth. Thanks.

-Matt


----------



## DuttonWebb (Jul 23, 2009)

mmm, ive got one thats 1 1/2 years for sale...if the fact that you want an adult isnt too narrowing.


----------



## Nay (Jul 24, 2009)

Dutton, I didn't know you were selling one of yours. I guess I will go look at classifield, a place I try and never visit!! Didn't you have two torts and a video to match??
Na

Actually maybe Pm me?


----------



## matt41gb (Jul 24, 2009)

DuttonWebb said:


> mmm, ive got one thats 1 1/2 years for sale...if the fact that you want an adult isnt too narrowing.



Adult, as in at least 9 inches scl. I've got three adults already, one male and two females. I'll try to attach some pictures. 

-Matt


----------

